# Rocky Mountain Maiden Unlimited gestohlen !



## na!To (9. Oktober 2015)

Alle Infos hier:


----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2015)

Im Lokalforum MÜNCHEN UND UMGEBUNG auch noch posten



Spoiler: ...



...auch wenn es bereits am gleichen Tag die Grenze Richtung Osten _*passiert haben könnte...*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (12. Oktober 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Im Lokalforum MÜNCHEN UND UMGEBUNG auch noch posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, ich bin der Unglücksrabe... und glaube leider auch, das das eine sehr gezielte Aktion war. Für ne Spontanaktion lief das Ganze zu professionell. Einer meiner Kunden hat es schon im Lokalforum gepostet.


----------

